# Ahorn vermehren



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2006)

Hi.

Vor meinem Haus steht ein wunderschöner Japanischer __ Fächerahorn. Hätte gerne so einem im Garten, nur leider will ich ihn nich ausbuddeln und in meinen Garten pflanzen.

Hab schon mal einen Ästchen abgebrochen und ins Wasser gestellt, in der Hoffnung das es Würzeln treibt. Hat aber nicht funktioniert.

Wie kann ich also einen Japanischen Fächerahorn vermehren?



Gruß
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2006)

Hy,

Japanische Ahorne werden durch Veredlung vermehrt -> Durch Anplatten im Winter oder notfalls auch durch Okulation im August/September. Einige Ahorne lassen sch durch Abmoosen vermehren - die Fächerahorne jedoch nicht.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2006)

Hi.

Danke für die Antwort.

Da kann ich das wohl vergessen, denn von dem was du da schreibst hab ich keine Ahnung.



Gruß
Mirko


----------

